# Hereford Litters



## Mouse Mania (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi there!

I would like to show you 2 of my current hereford litters.
The markings are getting better and de health is until now great!

I'm really exiting with my hereford breeding and i love the marking 

Litter 1.
(choco hereford x choco hereford, now 1 week old)
They still have neck spots apart from one. But the head marking is nice 









Litter 2.
(bone hereford carrier x choco hereford, now 1 week old)
The light choco's have a good marking 









I find them great :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Oooh, gorgeous!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice!  I think I understand you to say the health is improving. Great!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

ooh, pretty!

I'm trying to start a hereford line as well 

I like hereford cattle, but I can't has a cow, so I figured mice were the next best thing :lol:


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

cuties


----------



## Mouse Mania (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks! :mrgreen:



ThatCertainGlow said:


> Very nice!  I think I understand you to say the health is improving. Great!


Haha yes i'm sorry my English is not perfect. But that is what i mean 

In Holland and Belgium we don't have many healthy herefords. So i'm pleased that this ones are doing well. I do a lot of outcrossing. It's not Always good for the marking but i get good typed and healthy mice  That is goal number 1


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I love their face markings!


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Wonderful markings, especially the second litter!


----------

